# Goat Rocks Wilderness Excursion



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Just returned from a much too short 4 day stay at Conrad Meadows next to the Goat Rocks Wilderness in the Central Cascades, about an hour west of Yakima. 
Had a wonderful time in spite of the still present snowpack. The Surprise Lake loop that “is” Conrad Meadows is still blocked with snow, so we made trips up each fork and went as far as we could until we could go no further. 
One highlight, among many, was the military jets that use the valley for low level flight training. On more than one occasion very low flying jets thundered past just a few hundred feet above the valley floor. Quite “exhilarating” on horseback. 
The campground is remarkable in its cleanliness.
Minning “The Wonder Horse” did great as usual even though on a few water crossings of the Tieton River Celeste had wet feet. There’s a lot of horse packed into a 13.2 hand package there!

As always for more information on this and many other great rides and horse camping areas visit www.TrailMeister.com or just click on the pics.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gorgeous Gorgeous pictures!!! Robert, what do I need to make that kind of map? I love your maps!!!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Pics are awesome. How often does the snow stay this late? Are these trails usually clear by now? Is their traditional first snowfall relatively soon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! QOS - it's HTML for the roll overs and ESRI for the map datum. Nokota - This has been a odd year for the PNW. We had LOTS of snow late in the spring that's been hanging around. Generally these trails are snow free and logged out by early to mid July. As is my pack saw came in real handy and we still weren't able to get into many of the prime locations.


----------

